# pro shot vs true coat



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I was looking at a web site ,brousing parts and accesories and to my dismay it said at the bottom " not for pro shot" . Naturally there wasn't a pro shot available so I could see what accessories would be good for the pro shot. Is it me or is one better than the other, or is this some sort of marketing conspiracy to discourage me. I was looking at the bendable extension wands so that perhaps I could spray inside a cabinet. Maybe I should be searching a different site , prices didn't seem all that wonderful.


----------



## Kade (Jun 25, 2010)

The threading on the tip guard is different so the parts are not interchangable. Also the proshot can be rebuilt, whereas the truecoat cannot.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

well I sure am glad I didn't order anything, thanks for replying, is there any stuff I can get for the pro shot or is there only stuff for the true coat, seems like a cruel trick, are they not both made by the same company?


----------



## Kade (Jun 25, 2010)

They are both made by Graco but the Proshot has all the bells and whistles and the Truecoat has one wide fan and one narrow fan available IIRC.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

so then ,,hmmph:blink: ,why did they come out with two , why not one, the pro shot doesn't get extension capability? or I just can't seem to find them yet, they work all that differently? Should I search harder . I wish I could take one apart, then I'd grasp the concept , the pro shot disassembles easily enough, though I never really understood why it sticks, just how to unstick it., pressure behind the tip, then atomized, I don't think I have seen the pro shot and the true coat sold in the same store. Just nosy I guess.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://topcoatreview.com/2011/06/proshot-small-project-sprayer-selection/


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

nothing there,,,and your point is? wear tin foil hat?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have the Pro Shot and it's great. It's not for Fine Finishes however. More for latex interior or exterior paints.

I use it to paint trim on horses before we install it. I can paint as many 1Xs that will fit on a set of horses x 18 feet long in about 2 minutes. Cleanup takes five.

It's worth every penny of what they charge for it in time savings alone.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Indeed , that's what I have too, handy devil, did a fence real quick, did some doors and thought this would be nice for a cabinet interior, if I had an extension, but they all seem to be for a tru coat, which I don't have,,,,so I am blowing off steam.... Much easier to clean up than the hvlp , no hose to clean, or trip over or get tangled up, far less overspray, no wind to whip up the dust that every new reno site is sure to have,. I thought stuff was cheaper on the internet but it seems to be 40% more than the store.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your blowing something for sure:whistling


----------



## Kade (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you misunderstood. The proshot has the extensions because it is the better unit. The true coat is the less expensive model and does not have many accessories available.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I am not confused, apart from the shoulder bag thing for holding more than a quart, all the accessories ,I mean a 12 , 24 or bendable extension,they specify the tru coat, show me a website that says different, with exception to Graco , because they don't seem to sell directly to public but to suppliers. Please do send me a link, I spent an hour, found tru coat net, portland compressor but for pro shot specifically, and you say the threading is different so....


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the FF Proshot and extensions are available for it. Graco's site shows the same for the Proshot. The Proshot was designed to be sold exclusively through SW so start there. 

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/ProShotFixedExtensions

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/ProShotFlexibleExtension

Also call your paint store and find out who the regional rep for Graco is in your region, get his info, call him and he should be able to find you everything you need. 

Here is a review by Scott Burt that I think is worth a read. 
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=0&articleID=1626610


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya Ya ,saw it been there,guessing you don't have the extensions either. Sounds nice but till I hear someone has it for a pro shot:clap:, them bells an whistles,,( you mean dingleberries and intestinal gas)


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Pete'sfeets said:


> Ya Ya ,saw it been there,guessing you don't have the extensions either. Sounds nice but till I hear someone has it for a pro shot:clap:, them bells an whistles,,( you mean dingleberries and intestinal gas)


I do not have the extensions for my FF but the part numbers for the extensions for the PS and PS FF are 
24F727 12"
24F728 24"
24F729 12" flex

As I said the PS was sold at SW so you need to start there and which is why you are not finding them at the usual online spray sources. Call them and it can be ordered, or give it up.

Here is a similar pdf of the brochure that came with my FF 
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/products/brochures-sept/341734B_ProShot.pdf


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I'll just give it up, that or get a tru coat ,which seems the far easier route. It could just be that all those people that bought a Pro shot never saw a real need for an extension wand and the outlets in the States are likely more dominant than here in Canada,selection is always better across the border. topic done.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like Graco was paying attention....look at the TruCoat II

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/truecoat-pro-ii-electric.html


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

:clap: i can't hear true coat without thinking if Fargo :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the volume control idea, the pendulum looks like a , ,, wait off topic, but it won't be fun to wash, I don't see any changes to the plastic housing so first thing to go in five uses is the cup housing frame and soon it'll look like frankensteins creation with a dryer clamp epoxied on. tho I suppoose you could put vaseline on it to stop the paint build up there, you could put it on the pendulum too I guess.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a proshot FF that drips a little out the tip when i let go of the trigger sometimes. is there a part i can replace or is it just toast?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

an FF pro shot I haven't but I do know that mine also spits a bit and often it is linked to paint thickness low on paint or battery power, if it is low. Also I know this is speculation but an extension wand adds to control so you can fan the item swiftly and avoid leaving a spit at the wrong place and the spit always is just as you stop pulling the trigger but it is delayed so you have to time it. I think I get less spits with the wand, but the delay should be more so I don't understand the science but still I can move way faster with a wand extension , mine is the bendy type.


----------

